
Anatomy of a Coyote - ascertain
https://www.caracaschronicles.com/2019/09/16/anatomy-of-a-coyote/
======
Miner49er
Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think "human trafficking" isn't used
correctly in the article? Human trafficking is the trade of humans. Coyotes
don't do that, they just help people get from one place to the other.

A better term would be people smuggling.

~~~
Icathian
I think that distinction is strictly connotative. From pure definitions, human
trafficking and "people smuggling" are synonymous.

~~~
dymk
No, the definition of human trafficking is usually for the purpose of forced
labor, which a coyote does not do.

~~~
paleotrope
The coyote just delivers the people to the people that use them for forced
labor.

------
Stevvo
[https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fartworkte...](https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fartworktee.com%2Fwp-
content%2Fuploads%2F2018%2F03%2Fanatomy-of-pepper-
coyote-1-600x764.png&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fartworktee.com%2Fshop%2Fanatomy-
of-pepper-
coyote%2F&docid=qSfEbwffvojVHM&tbnid=oG35wx7ObsIooM%3A&vet=1&source=sh%2Fx%2Fim)

------
pisteoff
ha It's always fascinating to me how language evolves. For some reason I
thought this would be about hunting and skinning coyotes, as in the varmints I
hunted as a kid, not people smuggling folks across the boarder. I read the URL
as carcass, not caracas. I should know better than to think something like
that would be a thread on Hacker News.

~~~
hombre_fatal
This is just an example of a word having various meanings.

For some reason it's a tired HN tradition to point this out. "Haha, did anyone
else thing it was talking about the animal? :^D"

